# Bittern seen



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Im a bit of a birder on the quiet, and yesterday got my best ever sighting (actually twice) of a Bittern yet.  @ the Bittern information point in the Lee Valley country park. If ever your in that area, it's worth spending a few hours there for a glimpse of the bird, which by the way is one of the best places in the country to observe these very elusive and secretive birds. Winter and especially after a freeze up is the best time to do it.

Steve who is made up 8)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You jammy bugger.

I,m also a bit of a birder and have never seen one  

Very elusive and hard to spot as you say.

Paul.


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> You jammy bugger.
> 
> I,m also a bit of a birder and have never seen one
> 
> ...


You need to get yourself down to Norfolk sometime, in the last year I have seen them at Titchwell, Strumpshaw Fen, and Lakenheath Fen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Funnily enough we saw one at Slapton in Devon a few years back, we were walking back from the beach up to the C&CC site on a quiet summer evening and saw one come in and settle in the reeds. I'm no expert and there was a "proper" birder on the bridge with us and he was over the moon - first one he'd seen in ages!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

coppo said:


> You jammy bugger.
> 
> I,m also a bit of a birder and have never seen one
> 
> ...


Been putting in some time over there just recently Paul, and spent all day there on Christmas Eve and not even a whiff of one. Turned up yesterday for a three hour stint and bingo - You just never know.

Plenty of activity from the resident Water Rails as well as Cettis Warbler to fill in the gaps as well  8)

Steve


----------

